# Delphin Designs



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone had any recent dealings with Delphin Designs? On monday morning i ordered a manifold gasket and a set of stainless steel exhaust studs for my Talbot express. I paid via Paypal and got a receipt from Paypal, However i would have expected to have a confirmation mail from Delphin which still had not arrived by this afternoon. i then rang the 3 phone numbers given on their website and got no reply from any of them.. Have they gone out of business???


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I don't know anything about them but I have ordered stuff from elsewhere and not *always* received a confirmation e-mail and it *is* August, so maybe he is on holiday .....

Harvey


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Delfin designs*

They are still in business - in fact one of our members had work done there a couple of weeks ago.

01202 840749 is the number I have for them. Perhaps they are really busy at the moment - not like them not to be in touch though...

Sundial


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

I managed to get in touch with them today. again tried all 3 numbers but finally got them on the workshop number. I had to give them the Paypal reference number though as well as my name and address. He said he will get it in the post today so i would "hopefully" get it on friday. Makes me wonder what would have happened if i had`nt phoned them. i have hired an engine lift for monday to remove the engine to do the manifold and the clutch! at £26 a day for the hire of the engine lift it could have worked out expensive hanging about waiting for parts ordered a week in advance.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Although they come up with some brilliant parts and valuable advice, the corporate communications strategy could double as a 'Carry On' filmscript.

My van is only running due to their excellent sourcing though!


----------



## saffi (Aug 21, 2009)

*Delfin Designs*

I'm afraid I have a very negative experience. Purchased an item via their website and paid via paypal at the end of July. The item did not arrive, despite several phone calls. Finally agreed to a second hand alternative with partial refund only to find it faulty on arrival. Further phone calls resulted in being hung-up on by the owner.  
Very disappointed. Put it down to experience I guess. I could not therefore recommend them.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I used Delfin Designs a few weeks ago and could not fault their approach to the work I required. It is a small business and he did say he receives hundreds of emails a day which due to his hands on approach to business makes it difficult to answer. I emailed them and received no reply, however, when I phoned the workshop the van was booked in at their next available slot and more work than was requested was undertaken with a very professional approach, and what the few staff there do not know about older motorhomes ain't worth knowing.
Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

From the many feedbacks and comments I have read about Delfin, all of them positive I might add, I have recommended them to others a number of times with positive results.

One must bear in mind they no doubt get stacks of emails just asking for advice and answering them takes a considerable amount of time.

This is a familly business so be fair.

Peter


----------



## saffi (Aug 21, 2009)

*Delfin Designs*

However small a business might be, if you offer items for sale then you abide by the Trade Descriptions laws. If they cannot keep up with their online business then maybe they should close this bit down.


----------

